
Zinc Ionophores Block Replication of Coronavirus and Arterivirus in Cell Culture - Khelavaster
https://journals.plos.org/plospathogens/article?id=10.1371/journal.ppat.1001176
======
PaulHoule
There are so many drugs which inhibit virus replication in the lab but do
nothing in a real body, unfortunately.

~~~
Khelavaster
True. This one's shown to treat for SARS-coronavirus on newborn mice,
delivered through the mother's breastmilk, as well.
[https://aac.asm.org/content/53/8/3416](https://aac.asm.org/content/53/8/3416)

